

GoDaddy Responds to HostBenchmarker - cvshane
http://www.sideprojectprofit.com/godaddy-responds-hostbenchmarker/

======
PaulHoule
Actually they are reasonable people.

When muggles ask for a domain name registrar I often do send them to Godaddy
because they will get on your ass so often that you'll never forget to renew
your domain.

------
afarrell
According to a reddit AMA about a year ago with a senior manager they'd just
hired, they've been making a genuine bust-their-ass effort to fix some of the
issues they've had.

